# Quality survey does not favor Tesla ... again



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Electric vehicle companies have a serious quality problem


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

francoisp said:


> Electric vehicle companies have a serious quality problem


Quakity is obviously over rated. Mfgrs are plenty happy with somewhere between "almost good enough" nad "good enough" for their products. No reason ot be any better than that. It's not like they'll get more $$ with better quality or nothing. Same for Tesla.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Not surprised. Just took delivery of a 2022 MX. Multiple hardware defects. And its not gaps. Its things like seats, trim etc. I am a 2 Tesla owner now and cannot be anything but annoyed over this. Send me the survey.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I think "problems per 100 vehicles" is a strange metric. If, for example, a car has a problem displaying album art from a USB drive, it seems unfair to ding it compared to a car that doesn't allow music to be played from a USB drive at all. Likewise, problems with driver-assist features can only plague cars with driver-assist features.

Because of this, luxury nameplates tends to show up with "lower quality" on this survey than no-frills types.

And in fact, Tesla does fine in the survey compared to nameplates in a similar price range--a bit better than some, and a bit worse than others, but in the same general territory.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

LOL, this article just came out as well.

*J.D. Power says Covid-19 caused vehicle quality to drop globally, but not Tesla’s*


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

garsh said:


> LOL, this article just came out as well.
> 
> *J.D. Power says Covid-19 caused vehicle quality to drop globally, but not Tesla’s*


Well, when your quality is already mediocre, there is not that much room to go lower still!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Reading thru the article it seems that people not KNOWING how to use something or that a feature is not included is considered a “quality” issue.

The article initially mentions “shoddy manufacturing”, but then it talks about people not understanding the infotainment system and cut features (neither of which I‘d consider a quality issue).


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> Quakity is obviously over rated. Mfgrs are plenty happy with somewhere between "almost good enough" nad "good enough" for their products. No reason ot be any better than that. It's not like they'll get more $$ with better quality or nothing. Same for Tesla.


I'm not sure if your comment is serious or sarcastic. American cars had very poor quality in the 70's and 80's which allowed Japanese manufacturers to gain a large market share. I myself had great satisfaction with my Nissans and Genesis. I love driving my Tesla but I think I would love driving most EVs regardless. Right now for me there isn't much alternative to Tesla because of the reliability and expansiveness of its supercharger network so I have put up with panel gaps, paint quality, squeaks, recalls, long wait for repairs. But when it's time to replace it in 6 years, the EV with the best quality will win my favors.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

garsh said:


> LOL, this article just came out as well.
> 
> *J.D. Power says Covid-19 caused vehicle quality to drop globally, but not Tesla’s*


Lol Tesla went from 40th position to 36th. Yeah.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

francoisp said:


> I'm not sure if your comment is serious or sarcastic. American cars had very poor quality in the 70's and 80's which allowed Japanese manufacturers to gain a large market share. I myself had great satisfaction with my Nissans and Genesis. I love driving my Tesla but I think I would love driving most EVs regardless. Right now for me there isn't much alternative to Tesla because of the reliability and expansiveness of its supercharger network so I have put up with panel gaps, paint quality, squeaks, recalls, long wait for repairs. But when it's time to replace it in 6 years, the EV with the best quality will win my favors.


It's sarcastic, but also true.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

shareef777 said:


> Reading thru the article it seems that people not KNOWING how to use something or that a feature is not included is considered a “quality” issue.


 ABSOLUTELY!

Someone (perhaps the delivery staff??) should have explained / demonstrated at least SOME of this stuff to the new owner?). So, YES, things that are not obvious to the user how to operate are indeed quality issues. Anyone that has worked in software test is very familiar with this.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Klaus-rf said:


> ABSOLUTELY!
> 
> Someone (perhaps the delivery staff??) should have explained / demonstrated at least SOME of this stuff to the new owner?). So, YES, things that are not obvious to the user how to operate are indeed quality issues. Anyone that has worked in software test is very familiar with this.


Maybe it's just semantics, but I'd call that a support/experience issue. The article is a bit mis-leading as they seem to indicate the issue is with manufacturing (ie, something that can't or won't be fixed). Additionally, a lot of those points can be remediated either with an OTA update or an email with documentation/instructions. It's worth differentiating poor quality and a poor sales experience.

And if you're going to ask for opinions between the delivery staff experience of Tesla and having to deal with a dealership salesman. Well, lets just say I had the best experience in my life when picking up my wife's Y. And it was all because I only had to deal with myself as there were LITERALLY zero people on-site and I just relaunched the app, got in the car, and drove off 😂


----------

